# Any has experience in volunteering?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey 
Well I think I now should take part in some social activities... that's a good and an advisable for such an ambassador 
Besides school... I think I can do some small, not-very-time-consuming volunteer jobs like taje care of the abbandoned pets or something like that at the humane sociey.
Does anybody have any experience on such thing?
I looked up in the Internet but the information is kinda out of date so... I'll try to look up more.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Habitat for humanity??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably humanity.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

where in michigan are you? further north, there are some wild life stuff at state parks and such. the humane society is a good place to volunteer, the one around here is nice. my sister volunteered in a vetrinarians office. if you are somewhere that a lot of horses are stables always want some extra hands. there are a TON of stables and horses in the county I live in. you can look in the phone book for vets, stables, humane society, etc. our habitat for humanity program is actually very nice, run by a former coworker of mine and her husband. those are all good things to do. they will also introduce you to many nice people. if you dont mind my asking, why do you live all over the place? it sounds like it would be fun, but dont you miss your family and friends and people that you leave in places? how often are you gone?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I live near Grand Rapids 
Well thanks... I'm looking up all over the place and trying to contact people around here in Grand Rapids but yet haven't received any response (I may need to wait until the beginning of next week)


> if you dont mind my asking, why do you live all over the place? it sounds like it would be fun, but dont you miss your family and friends and people that you leave in places? how often are you gone?


Well lol I don't "live all over the place" --oh well, maybe-- I'm an exchange student to the US this year... 
Ya it is! The US is a whole new different picture. I do miss them... but it's not a big deal though.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Probably humanity.


Haha, Habitat for Humanity is a charity. It's for people who cannot afford or get approved for a mortgage on a house. Volunteers build the house(as much as safely possible) and alot of the materials are donated. The family receiving the house has to volunteer so many hours and then they receive the house with an interest free mortgage at a monthly rate they can afford. There is a Habitat for Humanity comitee that screens the applicants, so that you aren't building a house for some $100,000/yr fiancial advisor who wants a cheap bachelor pad. 

My mom is a recipient of a Habitat house. She raised 3 kids by herself, with no child support, on a (low)factory wage. She has never missed a single (bill, rent, insurance, loan, etc.) payment. She saved up a bigger than required deposit on a house that would have had a lower monthly mortgage payment, than her rent payments, but the bank didn't approve her because her income was so low.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw this on the net. It might help you find somthing

http://www.volunteermatch.org/bymsa/m2160/c/opp1.html


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I am going to volunteer at my church, taking care of little kids. And I am also going to volunteer at the local humane society. Those are some ideas. There are many places to volunteer, look for some local rescue groups, they always would love the help. I was going to volunteer at a loval ferret rescue, but I never got the chance. Look around a bit.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I'll try at my church...
Fish_doc... thanks! I love that site/


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well now I've contacted the Humane Society of Kent COunty...
I want to be an Adoption Counselor (Help families who want to pick up a pet from the shelters)
I think they require some specific skills and knowledge... and I'm ready to take classes about that


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

awesome good luck with that. my aunt and uncle live in grand rapids. so do a lot of other people in my family. it's a nice place. they live in suburbs around the city, but still a nice area.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Any live in MI's sald bowl?  I might have met one of them if they live in this town


----------

